
Trump is moving forward with his plan to regulate social media - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/27/tech/fcc-social-media-petition/index.html
======
iKevinShah
While the article doesn't mention it directly or indirectly, isn't this
_exactly_ what the social media giants would ideally want? Regulation might
raise the `Barriers to entry` for any potential new social media site, if
there was any chance of a new one coming up and taking a pie out of FB /
Twitter, etc.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Potentially not. If the big giants want to take the role of a publisher, why
would a startup do the same?

If the startup isn't interested in moderation, it wouldn't need a huge staff.

